# 2004 UP ATV Ride In



## TQO (Oct 28, 2000)

Our 6th annual ATV ride in is scheduled for June 11-13 in Hulbert again this year. As always, we will have lots of fun and lots of riding. If you havne't been to this event, we normally have between 50-70 riders and ride all over the eastern UP. On Saturday, we take a ride to the falls for a great afternoon trip.

Lots of prizes are donated by Bass Pro Shops in Auburn Hills. 

For more info, go to www.tqoutfitters.com for an information request.

Hope to see you there.

TQO


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Hopefully I'll make the ride with the group from Rudyard this year.


----------

